# Rotting tongue, please help



## StangGirlRacing (Nov 24, 2007)

My dog has been very sick for several weeks now. She is a 3 year old teacup Chihuahua. At first I noticed a decrease in apetite. She has always had bad teeth and I have to brush them all the time, shes even lost a few over the years. I thought maybe her teeth were too sore to eat, so I tried her on wet food instead of dry. No luck...and even table food like chicken, not much luck there either. Then the diarrhea started, and then she had blood in it as well. There is a very foul stench coming from the towels I keep in her kennel. Off to the vet we went, they tested for parvo, and gave her some fluids...as well as an antibiotic to take home. But I couldn't afford the blood work, so we went home and gave that a try. She was eating some boiled chicken and her stool started to firm up a bit, and the blood was starting to disappear...but then she stopped eating again. I took her back to the vet, but a different one this time because I feel the first over charged way too much. They gave her some more fluids and did another fecal test, no blood, and she ate a little chicken for the nurse, so they sent me home. Over the past week or so I've been giving her nutri-cal gel and trying to get her to drink and eat as much as possible. Tonight I tried brushing her teeth again, only to discover the tip of her tongue is GONE...its rotting, and it looks terrible. I have NO IDEA what could have caused this or what to do. The vet is open at 8am and I will be taking her in, but I wanted to see if anyone had any advice to give before that time. Thanks.


----------



## The Muttlies (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sorry, I've never heard of this but I do hope your vet can give you some answers. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Was your vet able to give you a diagnosis? How's your pup doing?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

My best guess...stomatitis. People can get it, too. Yikes!


----------



## StangGirlRacing (Nov 24, 2007)

Well financially for us, this couldn't have come at a worst time. I'm not working, due to my own kidney problems (38 surgeries since Sept. of 99 to remove kidney stones) and my fiance just got laid off a few weeks back and had to start a new job. Not to mention, we just moved into a new house, and money was very low. The 2 previous visits have cost a combined total of around 200 bucks this month alone that we didn't have...so I was terrified for Daisey (the chihuahua) and also us when we went in today. However these new people that I have are great, and really understanding. We talked about a lot of possibilities, they gave her some fluids and actually lots of stuff for free too. I managed to spend only 30 bucks, and was sent home with 2 1/2 cans of A&d soft food, an antibiotic liquid (amoxicillin) and these pillls (sucralfate) that I'm supposed to crush up and put in water and squirt in her mouth. My fiance gets his check in the mail monday or tuesday so we're going back then for blood work and more in depth spending. I'm feeding her the A&D mixed with nutri-cal and a little water by seringe until then. She gets the amox twice a day, and 1/4 sucralfate tablet crushed with water every 8 hours. So we will see, please pray for her, and us...its a terrible helpless feeling when you want to help your baby and can't. Thank you all for your replies.


----------

